# Switching from e&f to drip system?..final flush



## stickytasticbud (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey everyone.  I was wondering what people thought about this. Let me explain the situation.

I have 5 plants flowering at day 47..and they are getting close to their flushing stage. These plants are in my ebb and flow system.

I have 8 clones veggings..only problem is they got too tall..and are already over a 1 ft. and also starting to pre flower like CRAZY but they are on 18/6. 

These plants are setup with the drip system, using the same pots as the ebb and flow for easy switching out.

So, opinions on switching to the drip system for the final flushing..and they would not receive as much light but a bad thing?

So that way i can start my clones into flowering in the e&f.

Or my other option, which i might need to do in addition to the other, is topping the clones down to about 10 inches. and letting them recover in the drip system for the final weeks that the flowering plants are flushing in the e&f.

The flowering room also contains the veg room, just blocked off by pandafilm, so i could just take it down for the transitional weeks.

Day 43










Clones


----------



## KADE (Nov 26, 2007)

The less light would hurt putting the last bit of bud production... but imho it is better then trimming... you don't want to be trimming back anything when ur planning on flowering... it cuts back on the flowering hormones that have been building up in the tips to get ready to make u big buds.

Jorge Cervantes (MJ Bible) taught me that. =)


----------

